
Show HN: A solution against zero day security vulnerabilities - iamjohn2
Hi guys!<p>I&#x27;m working on a project that detects and avoids RCEs.<p>I&#x27;m looking for some feedbacks!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;reseka.com&#x2F;<p>Thanks in advance! :)
======
iamjohn2
Clickable url: [https://reseka.com](https://reseka.com)

